
Winbuntu – Blurring the Lines Between Linux and Windows - hackeradam17
http://www.hackeradam17.com/2016/07/05/blurring-the-lines-between-linux-and-windows-with-winbuntu/
======
yellowapple
I feel like it's disingenuous to tack the "Linux" label on this when this
particular Windows subsystem isn't using any Linux code (last I checked; maybe
Windows is suddenly subject to the GPL and I just haven't noticed yet?). It's
really the GNU userland - albeit compiled against Linux's API/ABI (IIRC) -
running on Windows using a special compatibility layer, kind of like an
inverse Wine (Water?). Since Linux itself isn't involved (again: unless
Windows is now subject to the GPL), the more apt title here would be "Blurring
the Lines Between GNU and Windows".

I tend to disagree with the hard-and-fast insistence on the use of "GNU/Linux"
v. "Linux" (since not every "Linux" is a "GNU/Linux"), but this is one of the
few cases where the "GNU" qualifier is undoubtedly warranted.

~~~
IsmaOlvey
I find it perfectly logical to call it the "Windows Subsystem for Linux",
considering it implements the Linux syscall interface.

------
teh_klev
Sorry to be such a curmudgeon, but I'm very weary of the "awesome" thing and
self-describing your project as such lessens the chance I'm going to look at
it. Could I appeal to your finest nature and ask you to change the title?
Seriously, just usinig "Blurring the Lines Between Linux and Windows with
Winbuntu" would have been perfectly fine (and would comply with the "don't
editorialise titles" rules [0]).

0:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
hackeradam17
Fair enough. To be honest I was lost in terms of titling it and kept bouncing
back and forth between different titles :)

~~~
teh_klev
Appreciated :)

